
Kostroma Moose Farm - soperj
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kostroma_Moose_Farm
======
Someone
It seems domesticating animals was popular in the USSR. They tried with foxes,
too
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_red_fox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_red_fox))

Also, the link in the footnote on _”Rare photos from that period, one of a
moose being ridden and one of a moose pulling a sledge, were included in the
1969 paper "Behavioural changes in elk in the process of its
domestication"[2]”_ works.

IMO, that page ([http://www.moose-farm.ru/e010.htm](http://www.moose-
farm.ru/e010.htm)) is more interesting than the Wikipedia article. Among
others, it gave me
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=nOOfGQyE2hQ](https://youtube.com/watch?v=nOOfGQyE2hQ)

~~~
soperj
hahaha. That is amazing. Moose in the bed would scare the hell out of me
though.

------
cbsmith
"In particular, one is advised not to try to start a moose farm for meat
production: the meat output will not cover the costs of production (which
could be ten times as high as those of beef production), and, besides, free-
range moose are not stupid, and they will not be coming back to the farm where
their kin are being slaughtered. A couple of operators in Yaroslavl and Nizhny
Novgorod Oblasts went out of business trying to do this."

~~~
toomanybeersies
Deer farming (mostly red deer) has been very successful in New Zealand. Would
moose farming be that much different?

~~~
noselasd
Moose is not a herd animal - it's significantly easier to farm heard animals
like red deer. Nor do they require as big a range or as varied a diet as
moose.

------
dreen
I visited a moose farm in Sweden
[https://www.moosegarden.com](https://www.moosegarden.com) Highly recommended!
The moose are brought up there from young calves with humans around them, so
they are very friendly, as you can see from the videos:
[https://www.facebook.com/pg/moosegardensweden/videos/](https://www.facebook.com/pg/moosegardensweden/videos/)

Some things I learnt there:

\- Moose cheese is among the most expensive in the world

\- Moose poop during winter time can and is made into paper

\- Moose skin during summer time produces oil that smells like fabric
softener. I purchased several soap bars made from this.

\- Moose need a lot of space and a varied diet, so keeping them in captivity
is not easy.

------
beloch
I'd be curious about this farm's safety record. Wild moose are unpredictable
and powerful. One thing that can trigger moose attacks is if one group of
people feeds a moose and then another group denies it food. What happens if
somebody is late with the steamed oats?

------
AzzieElbab
Kostroma Mon amour

------
spbr
lol why is my home town on hackernews

